# Looking for a zoom lens



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for a zoom lens for my Nikon D3000. Budget 20k. Liked this below:

Flipkart.com: Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR: Lens

Any suggestions? This is required for our trip to Gangtok and Pelling from the 21st - 29th of this month. 

Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

nikkor 55-300 is a great choice  ...Nikkor 70-300 is better but cost 28k 

prices have increased right now due to thiland floods...but as you r in hurry u can get it.


----------



## binarycodes (Dec 14, 2011)

@OP

Also try to carry a wide angle lens (if possible) for capturing the vast expanse of mountains there.

PS: Offtopic, visit Tukla on your way from Nathula. (Awesome place)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

for wide I think 18-55 is enough for landscapes


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys, I already have 18-105mm lens, which I am using for the last 2 years. 

This one: Nikon India Private Limited

How's Sigma or Tamron lenses for Nikon SLR's? Particularly these ones:

Flipkart.com: Sigma 70-300mm F/4-5.6 DG Macro (for Nikon Digital SLR): Lens

*www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/70-300mm-f4-56-dg-macro-motorized-nikon

Flipkart.com: Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro (for Nikon Digital SLR): Lens

Another thing, does these have image stabilization?

Was looking for alternatives to Nikkor lens which is almost twice the price. Otherwise I have to stick to Nikkor. 



binarycodes said:


> PS: Offtopic, visit Tukla on your way from Nathula. (Awesome place)



We have plans to go there too.


----------



## winzip (Dec 14, 2011)

Sigma & Tamron alternatives are good but Nikon ones are best in terms of sharpness and all other things. Basically in case of lenses, the more you pay better you get. Nikon 70-300 is the best zoom lens in its range.

I do not require more than 200mm for landscape photography. If you also think so, then you can easily get Nikon 55-200mm VR (11k). But stick to Nikon IMO, they are the best.

Offtopic
If you can reach Tukla, try to go to Memencho lake. You will be overwhelmed. Though you will need prior permission (like Nathula).


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

The sigma and Tamron u listed dont have VR and have micromotor for focusing which leads to slow focusing
As winzip already said better get Nikon 55-200 or 55-300 if u have tight budget else Nikon 70-300 VR is one of the best zoom lens

And truth is VR actually helps to a great extent...just 2 days back I was taking moon pics and thought of switching off the VR ....I was shocked all 2-3 pics I took came blurred...with VR I didnt have any problems


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 14, 2011)

So I think I better stick to Nikkor 55-200 or 55-300.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

yes u r right abhijit AFS and VR really helps in handholded shots

And also Nikons have better sharpness and contrast...its a nobrainer


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 14, 2011)

how is SONY  DSC-HX100V ?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

@avichandana20000 please start a new thread for your requirement...also please tell us what type of pics u would take and what is ur budget

BTW I really love Sony HX100V and Panasonic FZ150


----------

